# I'm 26 and still living with parents.



## BlossomsToBones (Feb 19, 2017)

I am feeling sooo guilty right now. I had a job a year ago but right now I don't and have to depend on my parents even to buy basic things.

They are making me feel more guilty by telling me to think about marriage. It's making me think that I am a burden to them.  But I don't want to marry. :crying: Also that if I don't get married now, I'm going to end up marrying a grandpa! :serious:

I really don't know what my options are. I'm trying to remain as calm as possible and look for a job. Many a times I had thought of running away from home. 

But, I have pets and I want to be by their side and not do anything stupid as long as they are with me.:cig

Hoping I'll get through. :cig :cig :cig


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Same boat, still living at home AND no car but I've improved in all other areas of my life. Slowly but surely I'll get my independence.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Different circumstances, but I'm 32 and living with my folks presently and totally get the desire for independence (again). I'd be lying if I said I was thrilled about living at home, though fortunately we get along and that makes things easier. Just take things one step at a time and focus on finding a job (my present hold up; things are really slow right now in both the trade I know and the trade I want to get into) and once you have a stable job, start looking for a place to rent that you can afford.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I am wondering what the "normal" age for someone to move out is. I've been thinking about that a lot lately. I know I don't have to worry quite yet at 22, but I am scared if I will move out successfully or not, recently I have thoughts in my mind that what if living on your own is harder than I think it is right now...

I actually wanted to make a separate thread asking tbh.

The reason I'm thinking about this so much is because I said one day soon I want to move out, and my mom seriously wants me to live with her forever. I tell her 'I want to move out when I'm maybe 23-24 realistically and here's how I think I can get this accomplished', and she absolutely hates it. She never wants me to leave and she has said these words exactly, semi-joking semi-serious. She said move out when I get MARRIED, but I can stay forever if I want. Omg. It's really toxic because she knows I am serious about it and she is doing everything in her power to convince me that I will DEFINITELY FAIL. It's really scary. She's actually trying to terrify me into not leaving which makes me want to leave more. I can't let her ef with my mind. I consciously know what she's trying to do and at first it was funny but now it's kind of freaking me out a little, she's making me think all these bad things are gonna happen.

Ideally what is the "right" age to move out, do you think? If it's not 26?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> Ideally what is the "right" age to move out, do you think? If it's not 26?


When ever you have your sh*t together. Timing, money, transportation, etc. Some people 18...others 30. All depends.


----------



## Jessielynn1106 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dont take on anyones negative opinions as an identification of what you are... it is hard to make it without a really good job or a useful degree. There are people in their 30s living with mom. Life happens. Dont let yourself become so unmotivated that youll feel worse. Just start... youll be just fine. Just a phase in your life that won't last forever. Best wishes


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I will be moving back in at the same age. it's hard to afford to live on your own so I wouldn't feel guilty. I need to pay down debt so that's why I'm moving back home.


----------



## LucasPSI (Dec 23, 2016)

The whole idea of living with your parents being a bad thing is ridiculous in itself. Especially in an economy like this. In fact I'd say living with your parents, or any other family member really, is the smartest decision anyone can make if they can put aside their pride enough to do it. So long as you aren't some freeloader of course. (I know this depends on your relationship with your parents, don't move back in with an abuser and whatnot)


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

What's the difference between living with your family vs living with roommates? Nothing. 

I wouldn't worry about it, those that are negative, outside of your parents, are probably jealous **** tards with issues of their own.


----------



## Vladislavkari (Feb 8, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Same boat, still living at home AND no car but I've improved in all other areas of my life. Slowly but surely I'll get my independence.


Proud of you dude. Keep working at it. You'll get there.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vladislavkari said:


> Proud of you dude. Keep working at it. You'll get there.


Thanks


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

me too whats wrong with it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do the best you can and save your money!!!!!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, me too. My dad also tells me to find a man and get married, but I keep talking back to him that I don't want to get married. So then he talks back to me saying to find a man and go live with him. Um, wow dad, that takes time yo. I know if I get a job and go to college it will shut him up for good, I don't need to get married to be independent. But yeah, fathers pushing daughters to get married is one way to get them to leave home, on the other hand, sons leave by themselves cuz they get married rofl. I've given up feeling like a burden for a long time now, I don't feel like a burden anymore. I feel like someone who has social anxiety and has a right to be in this situation. I do feel guilty when I rely on my dad to pay for everything tho, but what can you do, I'll pay him back soon. But yeah, let's go get jobs and go to college in the meantime, don't be afraid to tell your parents that you don't want to get married.


----------



## no one here (Dec 29, 2015)

Not only do you not have your parents up your *** about things but it feels freeing to have your own place. If you're willing to take on that responsibility. Got to, of course, find that job, stay at that job for a while before deciding to move out so you know that you're good at your job and that it will stick. And save money 😆 you can do it!


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

The cops took me out of the house a little after my 17th birthday because my mother was a danger to me... so.. you have nurturing parents... trying to encourage you to fly out of the nest... good for you.

Do you have welfare in your country? If so you can move out. But you don't sound in danger. Wanting to stay for pets isn't a good idea, live your life, take them with you if you have to.

If they allow you around, use the opportunity to go to school and get skills that will allow you to have a better job than the crappiest ones... They can't complain about you getting on with your life if you're doing it somehow...

If you just lie around the house exhausted, then look into better nutrition... The typical diet is lacking in everything and toxic... and some symptoms of deficiencies are so extreme (especially lack of C and B) that it's worse than death.

You'll be able to fly when well fed... but yeah, eventually you'll have to leave the nest... and if you don't want to work and want someone to take care of you while you stay home, a housewife might be for you... or welfare.

Good luck.


----------

